# Como hacer con un reloj con 74LS191



## Alfre (Nov 22, 2005)

espero que me puedan decir como realizar un reloj con esto, los 74ls191 ojala y alguien me ayude porfis  tengo que entregarlo el viernes porfa ayudenme lo mas pronto bye les agradesco..


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 22, 2005)

El 74191 es un contador binario no un generador de señar de reloj. Si quieres una señal de reloj utiliza un LM555.

Saludos.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 22, 2005)

Creo que a lo que te refieres es a hacer un reloj para marcar horas, minutos y segundos y no a una señal de reloj de frecuencia específica.

Lo que se me ocurres es que debes diseñar un contador desde 0 a 59 (60 segundos), aunque creo que deberías utilizar un contador decádico y no binario para esto como 74LS190 o similar. 

La frecuencia de este contador debería estar ajustada a 1 ciclo por segundo o 1 Hz. En cada segundo, el contador avanza una unidad.
Este circuito te contaría los segundos.

Cada vez que el contador anterior pase de 59 a 00, deberá enviar un pulso a un segundo contador exactamente igual al primero (de 0 a 59), que se encargaría de contar los minutos.

Y por último, con exactamente la misma idea, este último contador le enviaría un pulso a un tercer circuito idéntico a los dos primeros cuando  pase de 59 a 00, para que cada 60 minutos avance una unidad.

La única diferencia en este último contador es que debe contar solamente desde 00 hasta 23 (24 horas). 
En el momento que el contador pase de 23 a 00 es decir, de toda la vuelta; éste último circuito deberá resetear todo el conjunto para que la cuenta empiece de nuevo.

Fíjate en este post para que tomes ideas de como hacerlo, en él está casi todo explicado y solo dberás ajustarlo a tus necesidades:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-programable-ascendente-descendente-439/

Empieza diseñando el contador de 00 hasta 59 y como generar la señal de aviso que deberá hacer el reset a éste y enviar un pulso al siguiente contador. Esto deberá ocurrir cuando el contador tome el valor de 60 es decir; resetarse a si mismo y a la vez, enviar el pulso al seguiente contador.

Para hacer la señal de reloj principal de 1 Hz (1 pulso cada segundo)  podrías usar un 555 como te sugiere Li-ion.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------

